# looking for brake control cable



## woodjunki (Jul 22, 2011)

I have a 2004 gmc yukon and am trying to install a brake controller but cannot find the cable under the dash. any and all help is appriciated , thanks


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

It's not a cable. It should be a connector, probably just under the steering wheel and maybe to the right a little bit. It will look very similar to the connector end of the brake controller.

Since most brake controllers have a decent length cable you might have to look up under the lower parts of your dash and behind some of the molded plastic covers. Your owner's manual might also state a location.

I hope you find it.


----------



## old_guy_camping (Aug 12, 2011)

Like he said, no cable from the TV, you buy a cable that matches your vehicle for the controller. 2004 GMC, the extra cable you buy will plug in right next to the fuse box.


----------

